# I guess its my turn



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

well after seeing so many people switch over to air it wasnt long before i started planning it out for my car. and especially since the roads around here (baltimore) pretty much suck, its hard driving alot of places where my cars sitting at now, which is not low enough. 
not a whole lot going on yet, most of the parts i ordered are already here, some are still on the way. only part i still need to order after i get paid again are the compressors.
setup:
fk coils/ uvair bags
airhouse 2's in the rear
3/8" line
8 3/8" smc valves
avs 7 rocker switch box
5 gallon slim and skinny tank
dual needle easy street gauge
dual viair 400's
dual water traps and all the fittings etc.
so far i have planned out the rear floor since my current setup wont give me easy access to the spare tire well for the compressors and valves. 
got a couple free hours at work to fiberglass a panel for the gauge and wrap it in grey suede to flow with the rest of the car








did alittle paint work to the tank so it wasnt so boring. trying to go with the black/silver theme








and the rest its just a pile of parts sitting in the corner of my house still. more pics after this weekend when the rear floor is built and all the valves and whatnot are wired and mounted in the rear. then its just waiting until i can get the compressors








the car:


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: I guess its my turn (spitfire481)*

Are you missing 1 gauge? If you have a 8 valve setup you need 2 dual needle gauges... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Yea I kinda screwed myself. I was only going to do a 4 valve budget build at first but then decided to just do it all now. I want to run a digital gauge setup as soon as I can get the extra cash together for it.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

oh aight... digital controller or jsut a digital gauge?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Just a digital gauge where that one is now. Dakota digital odyssee 2 quad gauge. That way I can get all 4 corners and not have to make a new piece for my center console since it's already done


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

oh ok true!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Gonna look so sick Joe, cant believe its gonna come together soo soon!


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

congrats dude! I can't wait to get mine goin!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

haha. hopefully we are both done for the sandy point gtg if you are going


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i'll be there, bags or not!


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (blumpkin88)*

saw it on monday dude, one of the dopest and cleanest cars there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fresh Cappuccino (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Bnana)*

Oh its gonna be sick


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks. hopefully the rest of my fittings and my 4 other valves come in before the weekend so i can get the rear floor done, and all the valves mounted and ready for the airline to be ran to the bags. im trying to get everything i can out of the way so i can spend the next weekend putting the brackets and bags together and hooking up the compressors and be ready to roll


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

compressors are ordered, should be done everything next weekend.
got everything wired and mounted up, and the rear floor made
tirewell board with valves:








bracing stuck with heavy velcro so its still removable for access:








bracing stuck down:








rear floor covers stuck down:
























gauge (until i get my dakota digital 4 corner gauge) and avs switch box. extended the wires so it reaches about 4 feet outside the car lol.:


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

looks real good man


----------



## blumpkin88 (Sep 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

wow lookin sick dude! keep it up!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks. aslong as the weather is decent this weekend i should be done. everything else is supposed to be delievered during the week


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

holy **** joe
looks amazing!
keep it up
can't wait to see it done
dibs on first .gif


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

The set-up looks real clean man. Im glad this is coming together nicely

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

compressors came in. so far no leaks with what i have. supposed to have the bags and brackets tommarow, so this weekend is looking good aslong as the weather stays decent


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

rained in the morning so i only got to get the rears finished. took a good bit of cutting and enlonging the bag brackets to make enough clearance for the bags in the spring cups. gotta pull them apart and make sure nothing is rubbing tommarow just to be safe. universal air air house 2's
down:








down:








up:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

always wondered what my old wheels would look like bagged.
looks good joe!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks andrew. made alittle more clearance for the rears so far today, and ran the line for the front right and got the strut ready to come out. just waiting for my buddy to get over here with the impact. finished pics later today


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

looking good mann


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (awd805)*

need to notch for the axle, its holding the passenger side up 3/4". going to space the fronts out alittle aswell.
quick pics for now


----------



## dopesauce (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

damn man that looks soooo sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Eurotrash18t)*

Wow, looks great


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

thanks. im hopeing to get some good pics at the meet tommarow night since all i have is my iphone to take pics with


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_thanks. im hopeing to get some good pics at the meet tommarow night since all i have is my iphone to take pics with









I got you


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

what fk's you have cause i have streetlines and im going on air with the uvair sport bags do you think it will sit my mk4 like urs?


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

looks good man


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

im on streetlines with about 1.5" of thread left for the adjusting collars. my skinny wheels and tires helped me get them spun down that low though.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I didnt know you actually finished them! You get your air ride and i break a strut. Yeah that seems right.


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

bueno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

haha. now you have a reason to go air too


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

This was to cheap and easy....there has to be a catch.


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

how wide or wheels do you think with my streetlines i will be able to sit as low as you with a set of 17 " bbs (bmw) style 5's


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_haha. now you have a reason to go air too

Never needed a reason :-D 
Just need the money. I am sure we will talk soon about it. I figure if i start peicing it together like you did but slightly more patient maybe i can by h20.


----------



## planrforrobert (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *05JettaGLXVR6* »_This was to cheap and easy....there has to be a catch. 

Joe, if you don't mind sharing, what did you spend on this project? I am sure I am not the only one that is curious.
PS- get my ****ing hatch done already


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

alittle less then 1500. oh yea, just for that i am painting your hatch pink


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Korfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Korfu* »_
Never needed a reason :-D 
Just need the money. I am sure we will talk soon about it. I figure if i start peicing it together like you did but slightly more patient maybe i can by h20.

let me know. i can help you get a parts list together


----------



## Matty Much (Nov 23, 2008)

how wide or wheels do you think with my streetlines i will be able to sit as low as you with a set of 17 " bbs (bmw) style 5's


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (mmm222)*

Is that English?


----------



## welchjettah (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

wanna trade front ends?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

nope, i have too much time invested in mine


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

notched the passenger side today. 22 1/4" ground to fender laying out on the skidplate


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Then we dragged some skid plate to show off to the mini truckers


----------



## stock4now (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey Joe looks good I think I am going to bag mine now I have the money, maby you could give me some help just let me know whats up your boy Paint chip!


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (stock4now)*

is that a dry cell battery?
and if so where did you get it?


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

its a optima red top gel cell


----------



## FLMadness (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

how much did that run you, if you dont mind me askin


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

I wanna say the battery was 150ish. And I used a relocation kit from summitracing.com


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_notched the passenger side today. 22 1/4" ground to fender laying out on the skidplate

looks great! no need for a skid plate with air


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

laying out on the skidplate is as low as i want it to go. any more then that id have to screw with the rear adaptors so the rear could go lower. and besides, if i have a front bag ever blow it would hit before i destroy my pan and everything else http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

I got 2 of your car last weekend. Sick as hell- not the best pics but if you mess with them a bit in Photoshop they might come out better.


----------



## 05JettaGLXVR6 (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: (Wilbur the pig)*


----------



## mattando (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: (05JettaGLXVR6)*

saw it at sandy point. dope as hell http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StevenHenriksen (Feb 13, 2009)

thats beautiful. i love the plaid on the engine cover


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Wheel offsets?


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*

kool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i see your from glen burnie?







im from edgewater http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe ill see you rollin one day







maybe get sum pics together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (SoloGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoloGLI* »_Wheel offsets?

17x7.5 et46
25mm adaptors in the front, 35mm in the rear. im actually talking to Matt at getyourwheels.com about ordering a set of 35mm's for the front. rears sit fine but front needs another 10mm


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (e-townvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *e-townvdub* »_kool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i see your from glen burnie?







im from edgewater http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif maybe ill see you rollin one day







maybe get sum pics together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I does photoshootz
joe, let me know


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

you know im down. car is disgusting from driving to work in the nasty rain all week. it will be purdy by saturday though, then for the college park gtg sunday


----------



## livinzlyfe (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

I am down for saturday after 3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (livinzlyfe)*

u work off of chiquapin round road? i think i saw ur car a few weeks ago http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif if so it looked great


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nah I work up in middle river


----------

